# 1931-32 German Adler



## Kato (Sep 27, 2016)

Just added a post to my 1931-32 German Adler in the Prewar section since i'm not sure if it's Military or not.
Going to be selling - looking for any info / advice on bike and it's value.
Appreciate any help - Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## leo healy (Oct 1, 2016)

Kato said:


> Just added a post to my 1931-32 German Adler in the Prewar section since i'm not sure if it's Military or not.
> Going to be selling - looking for any info / advice on bike and it's value.
> Appreciate any help - Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## leo healy (Oct 1, 2016)

not realy a military bicyle more a top end Commercial bicycle wit the three gears . 
    ive got a 1927 Adler witch i use as a war time bike pressed in to service no fancy bits .
If i were you and selling this bike in the morn i would look at selling it on either a German ebay type  site
 or aim at German bike collectors ,


----------



## highwheeler50 (May 6, 2017)

leo healy said:


> not realy a military bicyle more a top end Commercial bicycle wit the three gears .
> ive got a 1927 Adler witch i use as a war time bike pressed in to service no fancy bits .
> If i were you and selling this bike in the morn i would look at selling it on either a German ebay type  site
> or aim at German bike collectors ,



Good day….from your posting… your Adler is not for sale?


----------

